# Eating Bear



## jwillban (Aug 8, 2011)

How do most of you guys cook bear meat? I would love to kill a bear this year, but I'm having second thoughts because I have heard it's hard to make them taste good. Any good recipes would be much appreciated.


----------



## FMBear (Aug 8, 2011)

Do not be fooled, bear meat is excellent on the table!  The back straps done up in a slow cooker in some broth with onions, garlic, jalapenos, and potatoes is an awesome way to cook it up.  

Not sure where you live, but Neese Deer Processing in Woodstock does up excellent breakfast sausage and also bratwurst and kielbasa with it.  Try it and you will like it!!


----------



## jwillban (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I live in Cumming, so that wouldn't be too bad of a haul to Woodstock.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 8, 2011)

I like it better than deer meat!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 9, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> I like it better than deer meat!



x2.  

Steaks....I do nothing but add salt and pepper and cook like a beef steak.  Just make sure it's done.  Treat bear like pork...don't eat raw.  They can carry trichinosis.  

Other than steaks, I mostly grind everything else up into burger and sausage.


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 10, 2011)

It's my favorite wild game next to wood duck.  I loooooove the tenderloins, cut the good hams into steaks, the rest goes to jerky, snack sticks, bologna, etc.


----------



## javery (Aug 10, 2011)

I fried some of the back straps and cooked some in the crock pot like you would beef stew.Didn't hear any complaints.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 10, 2011)

It makes good bbq, I smoked some stew meat for about 2hrs and finished off in the crockpot on low and added sauce. Can't wait to smoke a ham or shoulder next.


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 10, 2011)

its MUCH better than venison!  seriously.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 11, 2011)

I ate some that a guy cooked last year. His home butted right up to a WMA in north Georgia, where the bear was taken. He smoked it right along with a hog he took the same day. It was by far the better of the two meats. The pig was great but the bear was much better. It was my first time eating bear, and I would choose it over venison any day. Venison isnt all that its hyped up to be in my opinion, although I love a rare venison backstrap. Bear meat has most the wild game that Ive ate in the past beat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Bear meat is good eatin'. It's like beefpork.  You can even use bear grease to make biscuits. I have no idea why anybody wouldn't like bear meat, and am always surprised when people say it tastes bad. Most of these people probably never actually tried it.


----------



## Eroc33 (Oct 17, 2011)

I had all of mine made into sausage and it was good but one time I cooked some in a stainless steel pan and the bright yellow grease turned me off so moral of the story use a black pan


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2011)

Take a bear roast or steaks and put in a slow cooker with a cup of water, one pack of onion soup mix, red potatos, whole baby carrots, salt and pepper and let slow cook for 5 to 6 hours. Great eating with french bread.


----------



## moto (Nov 13, 2011)

bear have a notorious rep for being overly greasy and stringy.........that holds true if not prepared and processed properly. i'm sure diet has some effects on the quality of meat as i've never eaten bear from down here in georgia. i've eaten them from NY. we've always liked to throw them on a spit, like you would for a pig roast. then all you got to do is just add beer

for small roasts etc, pressure cookers make quick out of them with some taters, garlic, onion, celery, okra, salt, pepper, carrots etc


----------



## Goat (Nov 15, 2011)

I had bear steaks on the grill tonight.  I like it better than deer too.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 15, 2011)

I had some from my bear I killed opening weekend, soaked in water and salt to draw out alot of the blood, then marinated and cooked low temp on grill. It was great , I had said I wouldn't kill another one , but after eating it, I will kill another as long as its biggerthan my first. Had mine done up in cube steaks, ground, and sliced the tenderloins.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 16, 2011)

had bear roast done in a crock pot , just like the steaks it didn't last long. my wife loves it .


----------



## eidson (Nov 28, 2011)

Daughter killed a bear on our 1 day hunt in Twiggs. Saturday morning we ate bear sausage it was good. Saturday after noon we ate bear steaks off the grill. It was awesome. I to have heard many different storys about it being good and bad. I was very pleased with the taste and will be looking foward to bear hunting next yr.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 29, 2011)

I've heard all of the negative rumors about the quality of the meat also. Guess I should have known better. Never wanted to kill one just for a hide but if the meat is good it won't be a problem. Same folks are probably the ones that think venison is too gamey cause it don't taste like beef or chicken.


----------



## Tombuster (Nov 29, 2011)

Had it a couple times in Alaska, sausage and burger and it was great stuff.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 29, 2011)

Just my 2 cents. Moose is the best, Elk is next, then comes Caribu and then bear.


----------



## Coastie (Dec 4, 2011)

*Bear Roast*

Bear Roast
2/12 cartons of beef broth
7 potatoes
Pack of 2 steaks or Medium roast
2-3 large chopped onions
Garlic powder
4 Chopped garlic cloves
Salt and Pepper
Lipton onion soup mix
Frenchâ€™s pot roast seasoning

1.	set crock-pot to high heat
2.	add most of the beef broth
3.	add onion soup mix and pot roast seasoning
4.	meanwhile, chop up steak into 2â€� squares
5.	Sauté meat in skillet with oil. put garlic powder, salt and pepper on it\
6.	place into the crock pot
7.	Sauté chopped onions in the same skillet
8.	when onions soften, add chopped cloves to the skillet
9.	add to crock pot
10.	add chopped potatoes and carrots to the pot
11.	cover with the rest of the broth
12.	place the lid on the pot and cook on high until boiling
13.	put on low heat and simmer until the meat falls apart to the touch


----------



## Coastie (Dec 4, 2011)

*Bear Roast 2*

Bear Roast 2

1 medium sized bear roast
Garlic powder
Salt and pepper
2 large chopped onions
4 chopped garlic cloves
1 lg. can of cream of mushroom soup
2 cups of beef broth

1.	Brown the roast in a skillet with oil. rub the roast with garlic powder, salt and pepper
2.	Place in crock pot on high
3.	sauté onion and garlic cloves
4.	add to pot
5.	Mix the cream of mushroom soup with the beef broth well
6.	add to the roast
7.	cook on high until boiling
8.	turn to low and let cook for the rest of the day


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 15, 2011)

Like it has been said already, it is like a pork/beef combination.  Do treat it like pork or beaver, cook it well done.  I like roasts done similar to a pork roast or a pot roast.  It is down right good.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bear Brots!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 2, 2012)

never had it but planning to get a freezer full this fall


----------

